# Help with eating



## Nemrac (Jan 10, 2013)

Our 8 yr old golden was diagnosed with lymphoma today. We have to wait until this time next week to start chemo. He has not been eating for the last 2-3 days and became sick today. He was given cerenea to reduce the sickness, but experienced side effects if drooling and lethargy. 

Is there anything anyone would recommend to keep him eating or anything we should discuss with our vet? We are devastated by this diagnosis and want to start chemo asap. 

Have read a great deal of Meggy's story which had helpful information.


----------



## love never dies (Jul 31, 2012)

*Nemrac - There is hope! Please don't give up*

I am so sorry about this diagnosis. It is heartbroken to see they refuse to eat because of illness and slowing down because of the side effects of the drugs. We understand, you also need to calm down and be strong. We also have our forum hero - Andy. Please read the below thread for resource and information as well (Please Pray For Andy - Lymphoma). 

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...cussion/107006-please-pray-andy-lymphoma.html

If you have more details about the diagnosis, you can list in this thread to discuss with us. Sending prayers for your young golden. There is hope. Your golden is young. 

- love never dies


----------



## Nemrac (Jan 10, 2013)

We do not have much details on the diagnosis. All we know from the blood test and ultrasound is that it is lymphoma and that the affected organs are in his abdomen. He also has really high calcium in his blood. We need to make the option to do a biopsy and start chemo or start steroids and not find out the type. 

In the meantime he still is not eating and we can't start the biopsy until Monday. But he would likely be able to start chemo within a few days. We also have to drive about 8 hours away for the biopsy and chemo. 

Tough decision. Any input or perspective would be really helpful thank you.


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

Hi, welcome to the forum. I'm so sorry about your boys diagnosis. There are a lot of people here that have/are going through it too. Wishing you and your boy the best ♥


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Praying for your boy. So many of our beautiful goldens are suffering from this evil.


----------



## love never dies (Jul 31, 2012)

Just checking ...
- how is your golden?
- praying for him.


----------



## Millie'sMom (Sep 7, 2012)

Welcome, and sorry it is under such sad circumstances. You could try adding some warm no-sodium (campbell's) chicken, beef or vegetable broth and let it sit for a few minutes to get mushy, or adding in some warmed canned food.


----------



## the S team (Dec 8, 2009)

So sorry to hear this. Keeping you and your pup in thought and prayer. You might want to ask the vet about the drooling. We've always been told that drooling is a symptom of nausea in dogs, not a side effect of the cerenea. Our Scout is always sleepy, too, when he takes it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------

